# SWF - Back meter not move



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello There, 

I have one SWF - E-Serie machine ( one head and 6 needles ) with problem :

The Back meter not trun manualy ( machine off ) , this happen after i get Error 400 on display.

when the machine was running i get one estrange sound near foot also when one foot was stishing in some time another foot was moving little and after that Error 400 on display.

Can any one help me pls ? 



Rgds


----------



## blibby53 (Jun 12, 2007)

There are several Yahoo groups that have SWF tech that monitor the groups, maybe some one there could help you. Go to Yahoo and search SWF owners group and see if they can help. Barb


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank U , i will try....

Rgds


----------

